# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maag slokdarm gastritis chronisch

## billieke

Hallo iedereen , 
Ik heb een chronische gastritis = maag slijmvliesontsteking 
Heb dat 5 jaar geleden gekregen en was er 5 maanden later mbv medicijnen , vooral alternatieve medicinen , geheel vanaf en dacht eigenlijk dat het daarbij bleef.
Onlangs na een periode van stress en vermoeidheid kwam het weer terug helaas, alweer 2 maanden nu.
Buiten het feit dat ik misselijk ben een zenuwachtig gevoel in de maag heb voel ik me hierbij ook heel depressief.
Dat maakt de kwaal helaas niet makkelijker.
Ook vindt ik niet zo heel veel info over deze aandoening en vooral ook wat betekent het op de lange duur , zijn er meer mensen die deze aandoening hebben , hoe gaan zij hiermee om ?
Welke medicijnen werken voor hen het beste , hoe zit het met het verhaal van dat mensen met chronische gastritis type A verhoogde kans hebben op maag kanker ?
Allemaal vragen , ik hoop dat er mensen zijn die met mij hierover van gedachten willen wisselen , of die zelf hun ervaringen vertellen , want samen staan we sterk en uitwisselen van info kan ook nuttig zijn.
Natuurlijk ben ik op zoek naar verbetering van omstandigheden voor de maag.
Dus vindt ik het fijn als er mensen zijn die mij schrijven of hun verhaal /ervaring hier vertellen.
Bedankt en voor iedereen veel sterkte.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo billike,

Vervelend dat je chronische gastritis teruggekomen is ondanks de medicatie die eerder goed werkte  :Frown:  Ik kon helaas ook niet vinden wat het betekend op langere duur  :Frown: 
Wel vond ik wat ervaringen; http://vrouwenpower.nl/print.php?topic=5692.0, http://onlinespreekuur.gezondheidspl...ijk_vraag/8619 (een vraag beantwoord door een huisarts) en http://www.dokter.nl/index.php/Maag-...Gastritis.html , verder is er jammer genoeg zeer weinig over te vinden.  :Frown: 
Heb je deze vragen al bij de huisarts of specialist voorgelegd? Zo ja wat hadden die erover te zeggen?
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Mijn man heeft hier ook last van. Momenteel is het vrij rustig, maar hij heeft ook nieuwe medicijnen gekregen. Het bleek dat mijn man z'n maag te langzaam werkt en daardoor kreeg hij snel een maagslijmvliesontsteking.
Hij had dezelfde klachten vaak terug, maar bij het laatste onderzoek bleek er toch geen ontsteking te zijn. Hij werd weer doorgestuurd naar een internist en toen kwam uiteindelijk uit de bus dat de maag te langzaam werkt.
Hij slikt nu Nexium met Domperidon en dat gaat vrij goed.
Het schijnt dat een bindweefselmassage van de rug ook heilzaam kan werken voor maagklachten. Mijn man gaat het binnenkort proberen, dus ik kan nog niet vertellen of het hem geholpen heeft. Maar misschien vindt je de tip al voldoende om het eens te proberen.
Sterkte en beterschap!

----------


## billieke

beste luuss ,

ja inderdaad er is vooral weinig ervaringsinfo over wat andere mensen helpt , de specialist zegt dat is de kwaal , hier zijn maagzuuremmers en verder kunnen we hier niets aan doen, WEL als je de h.pylori bacterie hebt .
maar dat is hier niet het geval.
op amerikaanse fora is wel allerhande info en ook patienten die info uitwisselen, helaas moet je engels wel goed zijn om het te volgen en de medicatie heet anders.
bedankt voor je inbreng.

beste Sefi,

dat je man dit heeft is heel vervelend , bij mij werkt alles eerder te snel , maag EN darmen verteren in 2-3 uur alles.
ik heb trouwens ook baat bij nexium 2 keer daags 40mg t beschermt maag en remt alles wat af.
ik las ergens ook dat masseren rug tussen schouderbladeren? helpt bij maagproblemen.
vooral de tijd na het eten is vervelend .
dan heb je op voorhand al geen honger meer als je weet dat er pijn komt,
wel val ik fijn af daardoor. :Smile: 
wel merk ik dat alles minder vervelend is als het eten heel fijn gekauwd wordt en als het makkelijk verteerbaar voedsel is .
bloemkool ea kolen , uien , vlees , vet , roggebrood allemaal zwaar eten dat langer nodig heeft en meer pijn doet , dus dat eet ik nu niet.

ik eet nu veel vis en licht verteerbaar voedsel zoals witlof , sla , sperzieboontjes , rijst, weinig scherpe kruiden en drink kamillethee.
dat helpt wel wat tegen de klachten en brengt de maag betere vertering en een zekere rust.

heeft je man al eens probiotica geprobeert? zoals inulac 
soms helpt dat wel om maag bacterieen beter te laten werken.

bij mij werkt dat nu niet want t gaat al snel, maar sommge hebben er veel baat bij.

veel sterkte voor je man ik hoop dat hij hier ook wat aan heeft want dit is een kwaal waar nog niet zo heel veel over bekend is ze weten pas een paar jaar over de maagzweer bacterie maar over chronische gastritis is vrij weinig bekend.

groetjes van billieke

----------


## Sefi

Wij dachten eerst ook dat de maag te snel werkte bij mijn man, omdat hij klachten had die daar op leek. Net als de klachten die jij beschrijft. Daarom waren we ook verbaasd dat de internist zei dat de maag te langzaam werkt. Zo zie je maar dat ieder mens anders in elkaar zit  :Wink: .
Ik geef mijn man iedere dag een rugmassage, maar dat is eigenlijk gewoon vanwege zijn rug- en nekklachten. Misschien dat hij daarom minder klachten heeft de laatste tijd  :Smile: .
Hij gaat dus binnenkort bindweefselmassage proberen. Dat kan ik zelf niet, dus daarvoor gaat hij naar een fysiotherapeut. Het bevordert de doorbloeding, dus wie weet.....
Hij gebruikt ook dagelijks probiotica, maar merkt geen verschil. 
Bedankt voor je tips!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sefi,
Vervelend dat je man hier ook last van heeft!
Wel fijn dat er een oorzaak aanwijsbaar is, hopelijk met de medicatie en de rug massages die jij aan hem geeft heeft hij zo weinig mogelijk last van zijn aandoening.
Hoe bevallen de bindweefselmassage en de fysiotherapie, merkt je man verschil, voelt hij zich beter?
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Billeke,
Ja in de Engelse taal is er over veel ziekten en aandoeningen veel meer informatie en ervaringen beschikbaar dan in het Nederlands.
Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?
Fijn dat medicatie en aanpassing van voeding wel wat helpt  :Smile: 
Heb je zelf de rugmassage of iets anders geprobeerd?
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## billieke

Het maag probleem is weer vanzelf opgelost mbv medicijnen en ik voel me weer 
100 procent. :Smile:  :Smile: 
jammer dat ik zo depri werd van de maagklachten. :Mad: 
maar ik ben nu weer mijn blije zelf. :Big Grin: 
maag-darmklachten zijn moeilijk en vaak onbegrepen ook is er nog veel te leren op dit gebied. :Confused: 
inderdaad ervaart iedereen het anders en wat voor de een werkt kan voor een ander niet goed zijn.
bedankt voor je interesse , ik hoop voor alle maag-darm patienten een goede oplossing.
groetjes. :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Billieke,
Fijn om te horen dat de medicatie bij jou hiep en jij nu weer 100% jezelf bent  :Smile: 

Klopt inderdaad dat er nog veel te leren valt over mag-darmklachten en dat niet iedereen hetzelfde reageert op bepaalde medicijnen of andere behandelingen.
Ik hoop ook dat er voor alle maag-darm patiënten een goed oplossing komt!

----------

